# R6 Intervalometer Questions



## djmcmath (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm looking at the Canon EOS R6 for a really specific niche use case, and am concerned about a couple of features that I don't see described well elsewhere.

*First*: Can I watch the images as the interval timer is shooting them?

*Second*: Is there an easy way to enable interval timer (some custom function option?), or do I need to go through the menus every time?


The use case is underwater photogrammetry -- I'm making 3D models of underwater objects, typically wrecks. Most people who drop things in the water and forget about them aren't terribly worried about how deep it is, from the perspective of divers later, so a bunch of these things are deep enough that time-at-depth is a real concern.

.... So I need to be able to transit (with the camera off, preferably, to preserve battery life), rig out the lights, turn the thing on, and start collecting data as efficiently as possible. If I have to use my heavy cold-water gloves to navigate slowly through menus using the dial on a housing every time I want to start a sequence, or stop the sequence I'm working on to pick up elsewhere, it'll add minutes to bottom time, which is not really optimal.

Like a time lapse shot, using the interval timer for UW photogrammetry requires periodic frames. But unlike time lapse, the camera and the lights are moving every frame. I really need to be able to see what's in frame and what isn't, and where my lights are hitting (or not), or if I've developed a bad backscatter problem, or if my lighting diver is hitting where he should be, or ... any number of other things.

Does anyone who has one know? Thanks in advance. 

Dan


----------



## zim (Jan 3, 2021)

Great questions and a really interesting use case, love to here/read more about that!
I can't help but I'm sure someone here will. Good luck


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 4, 2021)

djmcmath said:


> I'm looking at the Canon EOS R6 for a really specific niche use case, and am concerned about a couple of features that I don't see described well elsewhere.
> 
> *First*: Can I watch the images as the interval timer is shooting them?
> 
> ...



really interesting use case scenerio.. I tried on my R5 and the R6 is almost identical in function.. and it did, but took a bit of playing to get it to do it. You have to have image review on and long enough actually notice it and the interval between shots has to be at least as long as the review period.

Interestingly enough the intervalumeter seems to bring it out of screen power off. I tend to have no review and power off the screens rapidly to conserve battery power... its something you'll need to consider as screens chew a lot power and underwater you won't be able to change batteries. does your housing allow for battery grips?


----------



## djmcmath (Jan 4, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> really interesting use case scenerio.. I tried on my R5 and the R6 is almost identical in function.. and it did, but took a bit of playing to get it to do it. You have to have image review on and long enough actually notice it and the interval between shots has to be at least as long as the review period.
> 
> Interestingly enough the intervalumeter seems to bring it out of screen power off. I tend to have no review and power off the screens rapidly to conserve battery power... its something you'll need to consider as screens chew a lot power and underwater you won't be able to change batteries. does your housing allow for battery grips?



Thanks for the detailed reply!!!

Battery life is a huge issue, and definitely a concern. The housing will definitely not allow for any extra battery grip, or any way to change batteries underwater. Fortunately, a "long" shoot is 45 minutes. It looks like the R5 and R6 use the same basic form factor of battery, so probably similar time. Is there any way I could ask you to run a time check on it? See how long it'll do 1 second intervals before the battery dies?

Can you get enough review time on a 1s interval to even be useful?


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 4, 2021)

djmcmath said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply!!!
> 
> Battery life is a huge issue, and definitely a concern. The housing will definitely not allow for any extra battery grip, or any way to change batteries underwater. Fortunately, a "long" shoot is 45 minutes. It looks like the R5 and R6 use the same basic form factor of battery, so probably similar time. Is there any way I could ask you to run a time check on it? See how long it'll do 1 second intervals before the battery dies?
> 
> Can you get enough review time on a 1s interval to even be useful?



I'm probably not patient enough to do a full test for you but some additional considerations..

power draw and how long it lasts likely depends on what it's doing for you at the time.. live view or electronic view finder, constant autofocus, reviews, jpg vs raw etc etc. I've only done small dives but I imagine it's useless to start it when you first get in and only really valuable once you can see the ground which would mean only short time periods, but I'm not entirely sure of your case scenario.

if you're looking at figure out if the lights are in the right place etc, keep in mind it uses live view.. you're seeing it live all the time and its pretty accurate for me (though there is more than one mode I think), maybe it renders the review question moot.

intervaluemeter I Think turns off once its done and you manually have to turn it on again via the menus.. not sure if there is a way to automate this.

it works by how long between each shot (1second to hours between). .. and how many shots (1-98 and then 99= infinity until you turn the camera off I believe)

you should consider renting an R6 or R5... given how specific your cases are, it's likely worth your while.. larger cities often have shops that rent equipment.

also can't see anywhere to program a button to enable / disable intervaluemeter.. seems to be menu only?


----------

